# skill assessment for MIXED CROP FARMER



## namle20212021 (Dec 6, 2021)

hi forum members!
i am currently working as vegetable grower. I am going to apply skill assessment for Mixed Crop farmer.
Is it possible.
i have known that there are the same job duties.

I am much appreciated your replying back.


----------

